# Just left him and having dreams about him...



## lala (Jun 4, 2011)

I just left my husband about a week ago and since I left I feel ok during the day...but then at night I will have dreams about him, like all night long and wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat and I start crying. It makes me not want to go to sleep at night....is this normal? Or should I try to go to the doctor to Rx sleeping pills? I'm very upset about leaving him and I have already filed for divorce...what he did is unforgivable and I can never go back to him. But I do still love him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's normal to feel this way. Separation is TRAUMATIC. 

Seriously--you will go through an insane range of emotions that you have never experienced before sometimes all in the same day.

If you are having trouble sleeping, you could go see your doctor for an rX for sedatives or use something natural like sipping chamomile tea, or a sleep sound aide.

I moved out of my marital home and I went through a massive depression that seemed to have no end. It will get better in time, I promise, but initially you are going to feel like a shell of yourself. Surround yourself with a good support system (friends, family, therapy, exercise, activities, and sunlight).

Take care of yourself.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Apparently, I dream about my STBXW also. I don't remember it, but my brother just called me and said I was giving her hell last night in my sleep. It's kind of embarrassing, since my niece heard it too. He didn't go into very many details, but said I was really giving her hell.

We've been separated almost a week. I guess it is normal. You're not alone.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I only have had a very bad nightmare about my stbxh, coming after me. Ugh. Sometimes I catch myself thinking about him but then I remember that's my mind playing tricks on me. Instead of thinking about HIM, I think about how toxic the relationship was/is and how unfulfilling the sex was, it was only the IDEA of love and intimacy that I was enamored with. 

Yes, there are things that can help you sleep. You can take Zyrtec, it is fairly safe, but best to go to a doctor and get something more specific for your needs. 

Sleep deprivation is the worst.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Ambien is my friend. Blanks ur mind out. No dreaming or thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Mostly I like to have dreams. I've posted about a few. I'm always disappointed when I can't remember my dreams. I also meditate. I've been reading Pema Chodron. I also read a book written by the Dalai Lama about meditation and life. When you can learn not to think and to get in the flow, sleep comes more easily. I'm lucky because I'm in the woods and I have night/nature sounds. If I wake up I have something to listen to until i fall asleep again, or I decide I will look at the stars since I'm awake. Sometimes I hear an owl or two, they are right outside my window sometimes! I haven't been sleeping as much at night as before, I'm not sure if I was depressed a bit before or if I'm wired now. I slept quite a bit during the winter, maybe resting up for the big decision to leave. I think transitions just make you not sleep well, no matter what they are.


----------

